# transmission bearings



## 94 Maxima SE (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a 5spd 94 Maxima and i wanted to know if there were higher performance bearings for the transmission i have replaced them twice and the problem wont stop.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you probably didn't do it right if they were replaced more than once


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Make sure you're replacing them with the correct bearing, I've seen shops give out the wrong bearings before.


----------

